# للعُزًاب والعازبات , احترس من ذلك الفخ !



## Critic (13 مايو 2012)

يستغرق معظم ال *"سناجل"* (جمع single) فى احلام اليقطة حول سناريو ذلك الحدث المثير بكل تفاصيله
وعلماً بأن مجرد التخيل وحده كافى لتسارع ضربات القلب والتنهدات الرومانسية (بالنسبة للعازبات) او الأبتسام بشوق وانتصار (بالنسبة للعزاب) فلك ان تتخيل ما يحدث فعليا فى تلك اللحظة !!

:download:
لحظة تلاقى الاعين , ثم تلاقيها مرة ثانية , ثم تشعر ان شيئاً خفيا داخلك دفعك للنظر مرة ثالثة, واذ بك تجد نفسك منجذب لهذا الشخص بشكل لا ارادى !!
ثم تقضى وقتا لا تفكر الا فى السبيل ل "التعرف" على هذا الشخص, وتتمنى من القدر ان يساعدك فى تلك المهمة , وقد حدث !
وعندما بادرت انت ببدئ الكلام ,تمنيت ألا يلاحظ احد تصاعد *الاحمرار *إلى وجهك, او عرقك المتزايد ,ناهيك عن الثرثرة الغير مفهومة التى تنطق بها !
وعندما بدأ الآخر فى الكلام, شعرت انك منجذب له *كالمغناطيس*, لم تعد ترى غيره , حتى انك فقدت تركيزك فيما يقوله,وعندما ابتسم ,ادركت انك اسير لتلك الابتسامة الرائعة !
انتهت المقابلة ,وتُركت غارق فى سُكرك,أجتاحك هذا الشعور الساحر الذى لا تعرف ماهيته, حتى انك تتلهف لرؤية اعز اصدقاءك وتتساءل كيف ستصف له ما حدث وما تشعر به , ثم لمعت فى ذهنك تلك الفكر _التى طالما اعددت لها وانتظرتها_
*"انا واقع فى ,,,,,,,,,,,"*

:download:

برأيك ماذا نضع مكان النقط ؟! اذا كنت تعتقد انه *"الحب"* فإسمح لى ان اصدمك !
*يتبع*​


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2012)

*للأسف الكثير من المراهقين يسقطون فى فخ الافتتان كما ذكرت .. او كما يسمونه 
الحب من اول نظره .. ولكن هذه ليست حقيقه .. فهناك اشخاص تشعر بمجرد رؤيتهم انك منزعج وانك لا تحبهم على الرغم من انك لم تراهم من قبل وهذا يفسر ظاهره ان تفتتن بأحد ايضاً من اول مره ..
ف**نحن نُحب أشباه الأشخاص الذين أحببناهم من قبل،
ونكره أشباه الذين كرهناهم من قبل ....
ولكن الحب الحقيقى يحتاج اشياء عديده كما ذكرت **فهو يبدأ في مراكز المخ العصبية، وهو يحتاج لعدة  مراحل،
 وهذه المراحل تحتاج إلى فترة زمنية، ولا يمكن أن تتم من 
النظرة  الأولى كما  يتوهم البعض.*​​

*شكراً كريتيك ... موضوع مهم جداً *​


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

يسلم قلمك يا كيرو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2012)

انا معاك فى كل اللى قولته ماعدا ... ان الغيرة فى الافتتان فقط ... دى ممكن نتخانق سوا فيها


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

سيبك انتا فظيع سناجل دى فكرنى بسنافر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> سيبك انتا فظيع سناجل دى فكرنى بسنافر



ههههههههههه هى دى اللى لفتت نظرك فى الموضوع كله يا رايقة :ura1:


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ههههههههههه هى دى اللى لفتت نظرك فى الموضوع كله يا رايقة :ura1:


ايون لب وفشار الموضوع leasantr


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 مايو 2012)

عندك حق فعلا كلام جميل

والحب الأعمي يقوده الجنون

سلام الرب يكون معاك يا حبيب الرب​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (22 مايو 2012)

جميل اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

*حقا تلك المشاعر مثيرة وحقيقة للغاية حتى انك تتمنى ان تستمر هكذا مدى الحياة, ولكن لا يمكن ان تُسمى "حب"*​

*قد لا يبدو هذا رومانسيا بالمرة ولكن ,ان كنت فى علاقة عمرها "عدةاسابيع" او حتى "عدة اشهر" فالأوقع ان تقول "انا واقع فى الافتتان" و "انا افتتن بك" بدلا من التسرع فى اقحام "الحب" جزافا !!*
:download:
هل عرفت يوما شخص معروف بإنضباطه ودقه مواعيده وفجأة تحولت حياته الى فوضى واختلت موازينه او تراجع فى ادائه او دراسته او انفق فى عدة اسابيع اكثر مما انفق فى شهور او بدأ فى قضاء ساعات اما المرآه او سماع الاغانى العاطفية بكثافة ؟ هل هذا الشخص هو انت ؟! ا
*أبشر ! انه ليس "الحب" انه "جرثومة الافتتان"*
لقد تعرضنا لغسيل مخ جماعى بواسطة وسائل الأعلام والثقافة الرومانسيةالمتوارثة واطلقنا على اختبار "الافتتان" مسمى "حب"
*ما حدث لى ولك فى تلك اللحظة فيزيائيا هو تفجر فى كماويات المخ, وتدفق زائد فى الأدرينالين*
:download:
*وأليك بعض اهم الفوارق بين اختبار "الافتتان" ورحلة "الحب" :*​

-*الإفتتان* *ينفجر فجأة* ويمكن الوقوع فيه من نظرة واحدة (حاله حال الشهوة) (والوصف دقيق لأنه كالفخ متى وقعت فيه) ,* ثم ينطفئ لهيبه تدريجيا* حسب كل شخص (واى شخص مر بالتجربة التى يُطلق عليها "الوقوع فى الحب" سيؤكد صحة كلامى)
-*الحب الأصيل* لا يتم الوقوع فيه, انه ينمو تدريجيا ويعتمد على عنصر "الوقت" و "التدرج"
يتطلب الأمر منك عدة سنوات لتوطد الحب مع اعز اصدقائك فهل سألت نفسك كيف تطلق لفظ "حب" على علاقة لا تتعدى اسبوع او شهر ؟!​ 
-*الأفتتان اعمى* ويرضى بالقليل ولا يهتم بمعرفة الآخر حتى انك قد تقع فى "افتتان" احدهم* دون ان تعرف اسمه !!*
ويهتم ب "الكم" فيقضى المفتتنون ساعات دون الحديث عن شيئ مهم ولكن هذا كافى !
ومثل اؤلائك قد تسمعهم يقولون من اول اسبوع "انا اعرفه اكثر مما كثير من الازواج يعرفون زوجاتهم !" وللأسف هو واهم ! فعنصر الوقت لا يمكن استبداله إلا بالمزيد من الوقت ! وليس المزيد فقط بل ب "الكيف" (كيفية قضاء هذا الوقت)
-*الحب ليس أعمى* كما هو متعارف عليه, ولا ينمو فى الظلام,بل يُبنى على معرفة الآخر , ويهتم بالكيف, حيث يستفيد المُحب بالوقت فى التعرف على الآخر واهتماماته واحتياجاته ورغبات واهدافه
*قال احد الحكماء "لا يمكنك ان تحب شيئا مجهولأ, حتى لو كان جميلأ"*
ولعل اقوى مثال على *ارتباط الحب الحقيقى بالمعرفة* هذا هو قول السيد المسيح فى يوحنا 15 :15
لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي *قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ* بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.
يتبع​​


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

*-الأفتتان سطحى ويركز على المشاعر فقط*
فيقضى المفتتنون معظم اوقاتهم فى الحديث عن المشاعر المتبادلة والكلام الرومانسى دون العلاقة نفسها !
فلو سألت احد هؤلاء* "لماذا تريدان الزواج ؟"* فعلى الارجح لن تجد لديهم سوى "لأننا فى حالة حب! " واذا سألت احدهما ان يحدثك عن الآخر او يخبرك بتفاصيل شخصه لن تجد سوى اجابات سطحية مثل "دمه خفيف" او "رقيق" او "مهتم بى" !
-بينما الحب يركز على الآخر والعلاقة ذاتها
:download:

-*الافتتان احمق وغير ناضج*
قد تتعجب من عدم انصات المفتتنون لتحذيرات اهلهم والمقربين منهم من تلك العلاقة اذا كانت منبئة بالفشل, فعلى الرغم من انه (ه) غير مناسب تماما , وبوجود عيوب مفزعة, إلا انه(انها) *يتجاهل المشاكل او ينكرها* او يؤجل التعامل معها لأجل غير مسمى "اصل انا بحبها" "مش تخيل حياتى من غيرها" ! , 
يبدو ان الأفتتان يؤدى الى تناقص القدرات العقلية وفقدان المرء تركيزه ! ينسى المفتتن المواصفات التى طالما تمناها فى شريكه, هو فقط يهتم بتلك المشاعر الرائعة ولا يتخيل ان يفقد العلاقة التى تمده بها !
-بينما الحب ناضج ومتزن وواقعى فى مواحهة الحقائق والتعامل مع المشكلات
:download:

-*الأفتتان لا يشعر بالأمان* 
فمن اشهر اعراض المفتتنين (او الواقعون الجدد فى الحب كما يطلق عليهم) *"الغيرة"* , فالغيرة علامة عى عجم الأمان وعدم الثقة ومؤشر قوى لانك واقع فى "الأفتتان"
-بينما "الحب" واثق جدا فى الأخر , *وثقته بُنيت على سنين طويلة من معرفة الآخر حيث ادرك تماما ان قلبه ملكا له*

اخيرا
احترس من هذا الفخ , فخ "الافتتان"
الأفتتان لا يضمن لك نجاح علاقتك فيما بعد *وليس سببا كافيا لتختار شريك حياتك*
*فعلى الرغم* ان جميع المتزوجين (او المخطوبين) يرتبطون عن "حب" (افتتان) *إلا ان* كثير منهم ينفصلون (المخطوبين) او يحذرونك من الزواج وجحيمه ويشجعونك على البقاء اعزب !
*والافتتان او الانجذاب ليس شيئا يستحيل مقاومته ,ادرس الموضوع جيدا ولا تتخذ قرارات حمقاء مبنية فقط عليه ثم تندم فيما بعد*
*شكرا*
*بقلمى*​


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

معلش قسمت الموضوع علشان كان طويل


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

> للأسف الكثير من المراهقين يسقطون فى فخ الافتتان كما ذكرت .. او كما يسمونه
> الحب من اول نظره .. ولكن هذه ليست حقيقه .. فهناك اشخاص تشعر بمجرد رؤيتهم انك منزعج وانك لا تحبهم على الرغم من انك لم تراهم من قبل وهذا يفسر ظاهره ان تفتتن بأحد ايضاً من اول مره ..
> ف
> نحن نُحب أشباه الأشخاص الذين أحببناهم من قبل،
> ...


حلوة الملحوظة اللى بالاحمر دى ​

​

> شكراً كريتيك ... موضوع مهم جداً


العفو وسعيد بمرورك الكريم​




ميرنا قال:


> يسلم قلمك يا كيرو



ميرسى يا مرنون
طب بذمتك قريتى حاجة ​



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا معاك فى كل اللى قولته ماعدا ... ان الغيرة فى الافتتان فقط ... دى ممكن نتخانق سوا فيها


هنتخانق وهكسب :spor22:​​


----------

